
Tesla and SolarCity - samber
https://www.tesla.com/blog/tesla-and-solarcity
======
ddon
I think that Tesla and SolarCity will do fine together, and this is just a
beginning of huge renewable revolution... In 5-10 years many roofs will be
covered in solar panels, and most of cars will be electric (and self driving)!

------
crayon765
<3 Elon

